# Nice maple



## chris75111 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just cut this up is this something bowl turners would want ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes! Personally, I'd love to have something like that on the lathe and make it into a bowl.


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Yes! Personally, I'd love to have something like that on the lathe and make it into a bowl.[/QUOTE thanks maybe one day I'll cut the slabs out save top 6 to 7 inch for you bowl makers or should it be bigger I really only want 3 or 4 widest slabs for my table tops .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2015)

Shipping gets pricey for the big pieces many of us would love to have. I'd say you'd have no problems moving pieces that are sized to fit nicely in a USPS LFRB, 12" square x 5.5" to 6" thick, and pith free. 
Alternatively, sized to fit a MFRB 11.5" sq x 3-3/8" thick is another option. If a little longer, gives opportunity to trip any checking, i.e fit to the box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2015)

Chris did you keep that owl as a pet?


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 4, 2015)

No he was raised by raptor center and released back into the wild that's the second one I've found in my 25 years cutting wood one before was a great horned owl he was a lot bigger he made you think twice before you grabbed him up lol

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome, would love to turn a bowl out of that!


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 4, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Wow! That's awesome, would love to turn a bowl out of that!


What part of Virginia do you live in I have some family around Norfolk


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2015)

What's the diameter of that log in the pic Chris?


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm in Northern Virginia, about 30 minutes west of Washington DC. I'm headed to the outer banks this summer, how far off the trail are you? What part of a NC are you in? Damn I was just in Ashville to!


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 5, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> I'm in Northern Virginia, about 30 minutes west of Washington DC. I'm headed to the outer banks this summer, how far off the trail are you? What part of a NC are you in? Damn I was just in Ashville to!


This is going to hurt your fillings I live 30 min from Asheville .


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 5, 2015)

TimR said:


> What's the diameter of that log in the pic Chris?


 about 30 inch's at its widest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 5, 2015)

Damn!!!


----------

